# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Как поднять сайт из ТОП50 в ТОП10

## anubis26

*Userator* — это хороший способ поднять позиции сайта в поисковых системах за счет влияния на поведенческие факторы.
+ Система изменяет следующие факторы ранжирования в Яндексе, Google, Rambler: CTR сайта по продвигаемым запросам.
+ Среднее время нахождение пользователя на сайте до 20 минут.
+ Усиление купленных ссылок, за счет поведенческих факторов.
+ Ручной и автоматический режим выполнения заданий по усилению поведенческих факторов.

Для пользователей сервис предоставляет возможность заработать на продвижении в ТОП10 сайтов во время простоя компьютера.

+ Ваш компьютер зарабатывает для вас, без вашего личного участия в свободное от использование время.
+ Вывод денежных средств из системы всего от 100 руб.
+ Еженедельные выплаты, а так же выплаты по требованию.
+ Простота использования сервиса, интуитивно понятный интерфейс, привлекательный дизайн.

Подробную информацию можно получить на *сайте*.

----------

